# Are trains / locomotives female ???



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright ... silly question, perhaps ...

I'm a sailor with a lifetime nautical background. Rule #1: Sailboats and sailing ships are always, ALWAYS referenced as FEMALE. "Ahh ... she's got a strong bone in her teeth tonight and we'd better be furling those topsails."

So, as a relative newbie to the train world and to this forum, I've been babbling away on various threads and referring to trains (and locos, especially) as "she" or "her" ... mechanical creations of the feminine persuasion!

Is this the norm in the railroad world? I'm sure there are plenty of old steam locos that belch, burp, and pass gas like a lot of beer-chugging guys I know. But would you call any of those locos (the trains, not my buddies!) a "he"?

What's the official protocol???

For kicks, I did a quick Google search, and found this thread on an Atlas forum. It offers a few good laughs:

http://forum.atlasrr.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=52920&whichpage=1

So, MTF gents (and gals) ... what's your read on the situation?

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I dunno, good question...I refer to things as "she", but thats the military background in me..

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

IMO, everything like ships, cars, trains, etc. is "female," and I do not have any sailing or military backgound


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just call the loco by the roadname followed by the number. Easier to understand when trying to control multiple locos.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe that if the locomotives were real and we were the engineers who operated them, they would be more likely to be "she"s.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I consulted the Google translator. The french language has articles(remember grammar) of male or female, no it. The locomotive is la locomotive, feminine.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Evast there ye Lubber!*

Hey TJ,
Good point and conversation piece. If you ask an Engineer what he calls his engine I'm pretty sure he will say "She". Now Model Trains could be a whole different subject. When they are responsive and operational I would use "The Nautical Term"....She! When uncooperative and, and generally a pain in the DUPA I would refer to the "Sailors Reference for Cussing 101".....Vol. one. Or as they say "You swear like a Sailor on shore leave"!! But yeah I call my engines She!:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I consulted the Google translator. The french language has articles(remember grammar) of male or female, no it. The locomotive is la locomotive, feminine.


But what if its name is the Commodore Vanderbilt?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> But what if its name is the Commodore Vanderbilt?




The only female commodore I know of was on Star Trek.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Is a locomotive female? Is a four-pound robin fat????


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> But what if its name is the Commodore Vanderbilt?


To put it in a simple terms without confusion it is named after the Commodore but not actually the commodore. SO a she named with a guys name. Sort of like the woman behind the man ,idea.

Shay you are a troublemaker.


----------

